

Using Google Earth to save Haiti - trjordan
http://dailycaller.com/2010/02/18/haiti-helps-pentagon-dissipate-the-fog-of-war/

======
trjordan
The main product referenced about 2/3 of the way down (UDOP) was built by my
company (Thermopylae Sciences & Technologies) in the 2 weeks after the Haiti
earthquake struck. It lets users upload, create, and edit content within their
browser, as well as giving them access to a number of common tools, all in one
place. It's currently the best visualization tool out there, and it's being
used by a whole bunch of different agencies to coordinate relief efforts and
spread information.

I'd be happy to answer any questions about it -- I know the article is a
little light on technical details.

